# Colnago EPS - EPQ -EPS



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

In September of 2010 I ordered an EPS with a custom color request. In May of 2011, I received an EPQ that was partially painted the way I requested. I really like the chain stays and seat stays of the EPS; I went ahead an purchased a NOS EPS and sent it to CyclArt in Vista, California to be painted the way I originally wanted the frame to look. I have attached pictures of the result. Complete build pictures will follow.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice...classic Master look on a modern EPS.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Do you still have the 'Q too??? Can't wait to see your 'S all built up and read about your thoughts on how they compare!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

So cool ;-)


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, I also have the EPQ. I will give my thoughts on how they compare. I will ride both bikes back to back on the same day, same loop.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

That was a good decision........ unique and cool 

post pics when built up?


----------

